# old mouse



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

My girl is around 19/20 month's old now, she is still quite active despite her age. When mice get old should they put on alot more weight due to being not as active as a younger mouse because my girl look's like she is loosing weight ?

In her prime she was around 36-38g, now she weigh's in at around 31-32g so not a huge weight drop but still enough to look smaller than she once was. The weight loss isn't anything sudden, its been gradual so there has been no major area of concern, she has no lump's/bump's, eats healthy and good amount's, still love's her wheel.

Is it normal to go smaller and lighter ??


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's very normal that old mice lose weight, yes.
As long as she is still active and doesn't seem to have any kind of trouble getting around, I wouldn't do anything about the cage itself, just maybe start feeding her a diet with a little more fat in it.
If she starts getting inactive and has trouble moving around, you should make sure that she can stay on just one floor (I don't know how your cage is built), and that both food and water is easily accessible.


----------

